# Beirette VSN



## malkav41

I found this in a thrift shop. It's a Beirette VSN 35mm plastic camera made in the GDR(East Germany). It is a very simple camera, it uses zone focusing, has shutter speeds of 1/30, 1/60, 1/125, and Bulb, f/stops from 2.8 to 22, and film speeds are ASA 25-125 (DIN 15-22). It has a semi-hard case, and looks like it was hardly used. I have some expired 100 speed film in it right now to see how well it works.

The Beirette VSN:


----------



## Mitica100

Beier was a good camera maker before Germany split after WWII. After that they made cheap cameras like the one you found. However, cheap or not, throw a roll of film in there and see what it does.


----------

